

Obama DOJ’s New Abuse of State-Secrets Privilege Revealed - t0dd
https://firstlook.org/theintercept/2014/02/14/ongoing-abuse-state-secrets-privilege/

======
sitkack
Holder claims that exposing the reason for denial of entry to the US

> "could reasonably be expected to cause significant harm to national
> security."

Which on the face of it is true, because:

> The bogus national security claims invoked were even more outrageous because
> they were used to continue the persecution of someone the government knew to
> be innocent.

Exposing the truth makes us look bad. Making us look bad puts our bullshit,
freedom harming programs at risk. We serve those programs, those programs are
the most important thing (and not looking bad).

------
itbeho
A by-product of all the big government so many people seem enamored with
lately: big bureaucracy. Expect more nameless and blameless officials
"checking the wrong box" in the future.

~~~
superuser2
Have you _ever_ dealt with a large private health insurance, telecom, airline,
banking, or other company?

They don't care about you either unless you're large enough that losing your
business would actually matter. They don't care about you _at all_ if it's
impossible to lose your business (i.e. employer-provided health insurance,
cable companies).

This is a ridiculous claim.

~~~
vishaldpatel
The US gov't is much bigger than all these corps combined. And they have
multiple police forces. Oh, whats that? You don't like our service? Too bad,
because there's no other game in town. And no, you're not allowed to disrupt
the government.

~~~
AlexMax
> And no, you're not allowed to disrupt the government.

What do you call voting?

~~~
vishaldpatel
Like owning a single share in a very large monopoly. Except you're both the
shareholder and the customer. The share loses value everyday and the service
could be better.

------
puppetmaster3
He is an accomplished liar. Catch him if you can.

------
LocalPCGuy
Why is this on Hacker News?

